# Coffee shop feedback tool



## tombaker85 (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a free tool to make getting feedback and recommendations for your coffee shop a little easier:

http://www.voxsmith.com/graffiti.aspx

The description area could be used to store special offers and WiFi details.

Any feedback would be really appreciated.

Tom Baker

Voxsmith Developer


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Tom. First thing, you have a woman's legs my lord. Second, great idea and I can see it being used wherever iphones are de rigeur. But the question that springs to mind is, how is it better than pen and paper?

Cheers


----------



## tombaker85 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ha ha, thanks for avoiding the obvious Dr.Who link MikeHag and providing a Tom Baker joke that actually made me chuckle. I'll wager those are legs that have never been sliced clean off by a falling sail, and swept into the sea before your very eyes.

Back on topic...

As well as a name and description the page the users are taken to contains a comments area that ties directly into their Facebook account and an FB like button. So the benefit is not only do you get feedback from the public but their recommendations can also be published directly into the social network providing hopefully valuable publicity.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Aah well that's a wee problem. Feedback is one thing, a social media review is another thing altogether. Many hospitality businesses suffer at the hands of the 'everyones a critic' culture that social media provides, and I've heard more than one restaurant/hotel owner say they wish they weren't even on sites such as Tripadvisor... No matter how good you are, there will be someone who hates your products, and one bad review means 10 lost customers.

But I think this site could work if it is targeted correctly.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Always said they should bring back public floggings









Constructive criticism gets my vote - death by Facebook doesn't.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Kaffeine in London are using QR code feedback but I'm not sure if he results are pushed to social media.

As a feedback tool I can see the value, as many people are not comfortable giving feedback in person (whether good or bad)

For those on the run you can scan the code and fill in the details later.


----------



## tombaker85 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

I'll make a few tweaks to focus more on the positive buttons (Facebook Like, Google+, Re-Tweet etc.) and for the comments the ability to choose between public comments and private feedback.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It would be good if the business owner could set up whether comments can be made public or just sent as feedback.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree with Mike. This will add value for a business owner and would be likely to get a better take-up


----------



## tombaker85 (Oct 29, 2011)

Done.

http://www.voxsmith.com/graffiti.aspx

https://graffiti.voxsmith.com/id/aafjlf

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

TV programme on Monday night.. channel 4 I think... Attach Of the Tripadvisors. Looks interesting and relevant to this subject.


----------

